# Help with Netgear WGT624 v2 Opening



## option7 (Jul 22, 2006)

Hey-

I wasn't exactly sure where to put this post, so I figured I'd get as close as I could. 
I searched the web for hours to fix this, and couldn't find a solution. I'm using a Netgear WGT624 v2 router, and a Webstar Scientific Atlanta modem.

I just got an Xbox360. I connected the internet, connected it to my PC, and everything was working great. My connection to the internet was good, and everything was working as it should. I than came across the problem that I couldn't connect at all with certain friends. I asked around, and nobody knew. Finally I called Xbox support and they determined that it had to do with my NAT, that it was set to strict and in order for you to be able to connect to EVERYONE, it had to be set to Open. They gave me the simple instructions, to open ports 88 and 3074, which I did. This solved nothing. I opened the ports on my Windows Firewall and on the router.
I have no idea what to do from here... all the ports that are supposed to be open are opened.. so I guess the final question is: *How can I set my router from Strict to Open?*

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks a lot

-Zach


----------



## natz20 (Oct 1, 2007)

How did you open the ports because I need help doing this?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Did you try putting the XBOX in the DMZ of the router?


----------

